# next stop - Nicanor Abelardo



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Nicanor Abelardo - First NOCTURNE - Enzo*

*This hauntingly beautiful piece was composed by Filipino composer Nicanor Abelardo and played by Lorenzo during his recent recital on February 2013. We hope you will like it.*

This is such a beautiful, touching little piece!
Very nice performance.

youtube comments

*Very close to Chopin, this is awesome!

Beautiful music. Excellent performance!!!

It is definately a beautiful composition. And played super by Enzo.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Nicanor Abelardo - Piano Concerto (1 of 3)*

*Nicanor Abelardo - Piano Concerto (1st Movement)
Performed by Virginia Laico-Villanueva, solo pianist 
and the Manila Symphony Orchestra
Arturo Molina, conductor*

Fine and rich concerto

youtube comments

*Great to hear Nicanor Abelardo's concerto performed by Virginia Laico - Villanueva with the Manila Symphony Orchestra. Thanks for posting.

It is indeed a rare historical feat to be able to witness and hear this ABELARDO PIANO CONCERTO. Congratulations to the organizers that made this event possible, and special felicitations to the piano soloist, Ms. Laico-Villanueva, to MSO for its wonderful support under Maestro Molina, and last but not least, to the facilitator of the BOSENDORFER piano which is always a welcome benefit for a pianist! And certainly, THANK YOU to tbr for uploading this! *


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Nicanor Abelardo-Piano Concerto (2 of 3)*

youtube comments

*Beautiful music! Like a breath of fresh air! Bravo!

So beautiful. I want to play this concerto but no piece available.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Nicanor Abelardo- Piano Concerto (3 of 3)*

youtube comments

*It should be that there will be an applause in the ending of the finale...Not in the ending of every movements...sorry for that...but I'm also a Filipino... -_-

BRAVO!*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Cavatina by Nicanor Abelardo*

Nicanor Abelardo (1893-1934) was a Filipino composer well known for his "Kundiman" songs. Aside from Cavatina, he also composed a sonata for violin and piano. Manila Chamber Orchestra Foundation presents Joseph Esmilla, violinist and Rudolf Golez, pianist at the Philamlife Auditorium, January 29, 2010, Manila, Philippines.

A bit amateurish producton and sound, but nicely performed, and it is a reminder of all that grows in the classical world.
And the piece is utterly beautiful!

youtube comments

*So beautiful! - brought tears to my eyes! Thanks for posting.﻿

it is so nice to hear something so beautiful in the internet. thanks for posting

They were at my school today! This piece is frigging BOSS*


----------

